# iPod = Apple nous prend pour des cons



## CBi (14 Octobre 2005)

Pourtant lecteur assidu de MacGé (pas assez sans doute de iPod G), je ne découvre qu'aujourd'hui que pour Apple, mon iMac G4 est presque bon à foutre à la poubelle.
Voici le message qui s'affiche à la tentative de connexion en Firewire d'un nouvel ipod (nano, mais c'est apparemment la même chose pour le video) =







Peut-être à l'occasion de la prochaine mise à jour de Tiger, un message similaire s'affichera sur l'écran de mon ordinateur ? .... 

J'ai acheté au cours du temps Mac SE, iMac G3, G4, 2 mac mini, une iSight, un iPod, et des actions Apple, mais là j'avoue que je suis scié par une telle mesquinerie.


Vivement que le Mac OS "intel" nous amène un renfort de hackeurs, pour se libérer des bridages imposés par Apple et pour pouvoir utiliser Firewire sur les produits Sony.


----------



## Skippy (14 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; je suis d'accord avec toi : c'est lamentable de ne pas pouvoir connecter cet ipod via firewire...
l'USB 2 est r&#233;cent sur les macs.


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

Mais en quel honneur on peut pas ?


----------



## Ycare (14 Octobre 2005)

En l'honneur de M. Poids et de Mme Place, car je suppose que pour le firewire ilfaut une connectique particuli&#232;re, et comme de toute fa&#231;on Steve Jobs ne se sent plus du succ&#232;s de son lecteur mp3, les anciens clients Apple, qu'est ce qu'il en a &#224; foutre, puisque de toute fa&#231;on y en aura des nouveaux pour les remplacer. "Ils ont qu'&#224; acheter le dernier iMac, il a l'USB2 lui" 

M. veut remettre ses bases en question un peu trop vite et un peu trop quand &#231;a lui chante &#224; mon gout.

C'est comme un homme politique &#224; ce stade "Elisez moi et je ferais &#231;a", "Pas d'iPod Vid&#233;o &#231;a sert &#224; rien, oh regardez un nouvel iPod qui fait vid&#233;o". Et cela sans le moindre mot d'explication, je dis pas d'accord.

Personnellement &#231;a me fait tr&#232;s tr&#232;s peur sur le passage intel, car je vois gros comme tout le "suivi" des anciens maceu passer &#224; la trappe pour le discours du "Vous avez qu'&#224; acheter le dernier Mac, il est sur Intel lui" :sick:

PS: Le fait que ni le Nano, ni le Vid&#233;o aient le firewire a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment.


----------



## kisco (14 Octobre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant lecteur assidu de MacGé (pas assez sans doute de iPod G), je ne découvre qu'aujourd'hui que pour Apple, mon iMac G4 est presque bon à foutre à la poubelle.
> Voici le message qui s'affiche à la tentative de connexion en Firewire d'un nouvel ipod (nano, mais c'est apparemment la même chose pour le video)


Tu l'as acheté sans savoir cette information ??


----------



## woulf (14 Octobre 2005)

Finalement mon ipod 2G avec une VRAIE prise firewire, il va devenir collector 

Blague à part, comme dit plus haut, j'imagine que ce sont des considérations de poids et tailles qui font que exit le Firewire, et c'est bien dommage.

Cela dit, faut pas se plaindre, il y a encore des imac G3 qui n'ont même pas de prise firewire ! pour ceux ci le nano est parfait avec son usb2 qui n'ira qu'en 1 (enfin j'espère  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Finalement mon ipod 2G avec une VRAIE prise firewire, il va devenir collector
> 
> Blague à part, comme dit plus haut, j'imagine que ce sont des considérations de poids et tailles qui font que exit le Firewire, et c'est bien dommage.
> 
> Cela dit, faut pas se plaindre, il y a encore des imac G3 qui n'ont même pas de prise firewire ! pour ceux ci le nano est parfait avec son usb2 qui n'ira qu'en 1 (enfin j'espère  )


: je pensai justement &#224; la m&#234;me chose hier. Dans quelques temps, mon iPod 2G passera pour un mod&#232;le vintage...
A quand une rubrique "jurassic Pod" dans iPodg&#233;n&#233;ration??? :


----------



## CBi (14 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> il y a encore des imac G3 qui n'ont même pas de prise firewire ! pour ceux ci le nano est parfait avec son usb2 qui n'ira qu'en 1 (enfin j'espère  )



C'est ce qui reste à voir. D'après cet article = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60971, la compatibilité USB2 ne garantit pas du tout que cela va marcher en USB1.


----------



## CBi (14 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as acheté sans savoir cette information ??



J'allais le faire, et c'est vraiment un coup de bol que je sois tombé sur une discussion qui évoquait le sujet avant ce week-end.

Je crois que ce qui a été écrit sur MacG à la sortie du nano, c'est que l'on devait acheter un cable FW séparément si nécessaire, mais nulle part que FW était inopérant... 
Quant à imaginer que Apple abandonne le FW et offre un nouveau modèle moins performant que l'ancien... 

Mais c'est vrai, les possesseurs de iMac G4 ne doivent représenter que quelques % des utilisateurs mondiaux d'ordinateurs, donc quantité négligeable.


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2005)

(pour le Nano la NON gestion du FireWire avait &#233;t&#233; indiqu&#233;e sur ces forums, ici par exemple:http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112353&highlight=nano+firewire)

Donc pour vous &#233;viter de refaire l'erreur avec le nouveau iPOd Video: c'est LA MEME CHOSE! Seul l'usb2 est g&#233;r&#233; par ce nouvel iPOD.

Il ne vous reste plus qu'&#224; compl&#233;ter l'achat de l'iPOD du tout nouveau iMac G5 qui est certainement sugg&#233;r&#233; par Apple dans les options disponibles, en plus du dock universel, d'autant que &#231;a vous &#233;vitera m&#234;me d'acheter une telecommande, celle fournie avec l'iMac permettant de commander aussi le dock universel. Elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## bouilla (14 Octobre 2005)

Ils ont tout simplement du s'adapter a leurs nouveaux clients, les utilisateurs de pc....et a part les nouveaux modèles, tres peu sont équipés de ports firewire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as acheté sans savoir cette information ??



je pense que beaucoup d'autre acheteur en seront surpris, tous ne postent pas ici, et tous les ancien acheteur d'iPod sont tellement habitué a cette connectique....
ce qui me fait rire, c'est quand j'entends, mais c'est normal, de toute facon, sur pc, ils ont pas le FW....


----------



## ederntal (14 Octobre 2005)

Il faut dire que de toute facon dans ce domaine de vente (le baladeur mp3) l'iPod &#233;tait le seul a &#234;tre firewire... tous les autres sont usb... ils sont "rentr&#233;s dans le moule"...

c'est con, mais c'est comme &#231;a... (les dures loies de l'&#233;conomie  )


----------



## bouilla (14 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je pense que beaucoup d'autre acheteur en seront surpris, tous ne postent pas ici, et tous les ancien acheteur d'iPod sont tellement habitué a cette connectique....
> ce qui me fait rire, c'est quand j'entends, mais c'est normal, de toute facon, sur pc, ils ont pas le FW....



Et alors c'est pas le cas ? j'ai 2pcs récents au boulot, tous deux equipés de 29ports usb mais aucun port firewire...:rateau:


----------



## mog (14 Octobre 2005)

Tout a fait d'accord, c'est un scandale de la part d'Apple. Jobs vendrait son p&#232;re et sa m&#232;re pour gagner quelques marges sur ses produits!

Mais une question me pr&#233;occupe. Je poss&#232;de un iPod mini 1G livr&#233; avec un adapteur pour la recharge via un port FW sur le boitier. Oui &#224; l'&#233;poque, Apple &#233;tait g&#233;n&#233;reuse. Etant donn&#233; que le nouvel iPod n'est m&#234;me plus livr&#233; avec cet adaptateur, est-il tout de m&#234;me possible d'utiliser celui de mon "vieux" mini?


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ce qui a été écrit sur MacG à la sortie du nano, c'est que l'on devait acheter un cable FW séparément si nécessaire, mais nulle part que FW était inopérant...



Moi idem, alors que je suis pourtant un lecteur assidu même si c'est vrai que je me soucie pas vraiment de l'ipod :hein: 

Un truc qui m'échappe là d'un coup... :hein: Comment peut-on avoir un message d'erreur concernant une connectique qui n'existe pas ?  :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

après avoir mis en avant le côté moderne du Firewire, il est vraiment dommage qu'Apple revienne en arrière en oubliant ce type de connectique. J'espère que le prétexte de l'importante clientèle PC pour l'iPod (qui ne dispose pas du FW) n'est pas vrai car cela serait inquiétant pour le futur.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Et alors c'est pas le cas ? j'ai 2pcs récents au boulot, tous deux equipés de 29ports usb mais aucun port firewire...:rateau:



je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas le cas, je dis que Apple pourrait continuer a penser a nous plutot que de dire puisque sur PC, ils n'ont pas de Fw.... alors on en fait plus....
c'est du n'importe quoi....
celuis qui possede un imac G4, il est comme un c**....juste parce que sur PC, le FW ça sert a rien....
et meme pire, avec mon mini, on me fournissait un adaptateur secteur FW...
et maintenant a part pour celui-ci, il ne me sert a rien et comme le USB est payant (non fournit avec les ipod actuel, il me faudrait si j'achetais un nouvel ipod (mais il peuvent se gratter) acheter un adaptateur secteur USB...pas cadeau.......et pareil en cas de volonnter d'achat d'un dock...
on nous prens pour des vaches a lait, vaut le dire...
de plus, ici, sur PC, on a du FW...mais bon, c'est pas la question...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait d'accord, c'est un scandale de la part d'Apple. Jobs vendrait son père et sa mère pour gagner quelques marges sur ses produits!
> 
> Mais une question me préoccupe. Je possède un iPod mini 1G livré avec un adapteur pour la recharge via un port FW sur le boitier. Oui à l'époque, Apple était généreuse. Etant donné que le nouvel iPod n'est même plus livré avec cet adaptateur, est-il tout de même possible d'utiliser celui de mon "vieux" mini?



non, ça ne marche pas, le FW n'est meme pas reconnu pour la charge...


----------



## geoffrey (14 Octobre 2005)

60 Go avec le d&#233;bit de l'USB 2, c'est la fete


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> 60 Go avec le débit de l'USB 2, c'est la fete


Pour être honnete, sur mon iBook, j'ai pas vue de grande différence de débit entre le Firewire et l'USB2.
Rappelons également qu'en théorie, l'USB2 est plus rapide que le Firewire 400.

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, ça ne marche pas, le FW n'est meme pas reconnu pour la charge...




Ca craint!! J'avais aussi reçu un secteur FW avec mon mini 1G, j'ai pas envie d'en racheter un pour mon futur iPod


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2005)

Le nano peut &#234;tre recharg&#233; en firewire... les adaptateurs secteur d'iPod mini fonctionne donc avec.
Je pr&#233;sume que c'est pareil pour le nouvel iPod.

@+
iota


----------



## geoffrey (14 Octobre 2005)

J'ai un iPod 1G FW et un shuffle et c'est pas le meme d&#233;bit pour moi entre le FW et l'USB2 (le FW est plus rapide) ((iMac G5 1.6Ghz - 2Go RAM)


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour être honnete, sur mon iBook, j'ai pas vue de grande différence de débit entre le Firewire et l'USB2.
> Rappelons également qu'en théorie, l'USB2 est plus rapide que le Firewire 400.
> 
> @+
> iota



Exactement (enfin, comme d'hab...)
le FW = 400
et l'usb2 = 450
le probleme , ce sont les pics, l'usb2 est moins regulier en transfert, il ne tourne pas toujours a 450...
le difference ce voit sur de tres gors transfert de fichier....
mais ce n'est pas le plus grave dans l'histoire....
le probleme concerne surtout les "vieux" (mais pas tant que ça... ) mac non equipé d'USB2....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le nano peut être rechargé en firewire... les adaptateurs secteur d'iPod mini fonctionne donc avec.
> Je présume que c'est pareil pour le nouvel iPod.
> 
> @+
> iota



tu es sur...?

Edith; j'avais cité un mauvais lien...


----------



## vincmyl (14 Octobre 2005)

Je garderais mon MINI jusqu'au bout alors


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur...?
> 
> Edith; j'avais cité un mauvais lien...


Voir la page du nano.


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Recharge via USB ou FireWire par l'ordinateur ou l'adaptateur secteur


@+
iota


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Voir la page du nano.
> 
> @+
> iota



merci.......et c'est deja moindre mal.......


----------



## CBi (14 Octobre 2005)

Enfin, faut pas se plaindre, avec 14 heures d'autonomie, ça laisse le temps de télécharger de la video via USB1.


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci.......et c'est deja moindre mal.......


Pour en être sur (j'ai pas testé) c'est confirmé par iLounge.
De plus, si on regarde l'image postée en début de topic, on voit que, même si l'iPod nano est connecté en firewire, l'icone de la batterie montre qu'il est en train de charger.

Par contre, pour le nouvel iPod, rien n'est spécifié sur la possibilité de le recharger par Firewire...

@+
iota


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour le nouvel iPod, rien n'est spécifié sur la possibilité de le recharger par Firewire...
> 
> @+
> iota



tout a fait, c'est ce que j'etais en train de chercher....rien de noté sur ce point....
j'espere franchement que c'est le cas...


----------



## mog (14 Octobre 2005)

Oui c'est marqu&#233; qu'on peut recharger par USB ou FW pour le Nano. Mais pour le nouvel iPod, il est seulement mentionn&#233;: 


> Recharge via USB ou adaptateur secteur (vendu s&#233;par&#233;ment)
> Charge rapide : environ 2 heures (charge &#224; 80 % des capacit&#233;s de la batterie)
> Charge compl&#232;te : environ 4 heures


Quel scandale!!!

Edith: Arghh!! Doublement grill&#233;...


----------



## romain31000 (14 Octobre 2005)

le transfert des donn&#233;es ne peut se fair via fw sur le nano peut &#234;tr parce qu'il poss&#232;de une m&#233;moire flash!
je compte m'offrir un ipod vid&#233;o en esperant que le transfert des donn&#233;es puisse se faire via fw car l'usb 2 c'est bof bof


----------



## Manu (14 Octobre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant lecteur assidu de MacGé (pas assez sans doute de iPod G), je ne découvre qu'aujourd'hui que pour Apple, mon iMac G4 est presque bon à foutre à la poubelle.
> Voici le message qui s'affiche à la tentative de connexion en Firewire d'un nouvel ipod (nano, mais c'est apparemment la même chose pour le video) =
> 
> 
> ...




Il faut un peu arreter de raconter des histoires. L'iPod est un produit MULTIPLATEFORME. Donc Mac ET PC. On sait très bien que le FireWire n'est pas un standard sur PC comme il l'est sur Mac.


----------



## ederntal (14 Octobre 2005)

Sinon comme ca en passant : la nouvelle pub iPod est MAGNIFIQUE!!!
artistiquement sublime! Bravo apple (et euro rscg... si mes souvenirs sont bons)...


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> le transfert des données ne peut se fair via fw sur le nano peut êtr parce qu'il possède une mémoire flash!


Non rien à voir...



			
				romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> je compte m'offrir un ipod vidéo en esperant que le transfert des données puisse se faire via fw car l'usb 2 c'est bof bof


Le nouvel iPod ne supporte pas le firewire.

@+
iota


----------



## mfy2a (14 Octobre 2005)

ils auraient pu metre la double conectique si "soit disant" le monde pc n'a pas de fireware, maintenant pour des question de couts, &#231;a se comprend, l'usb2 coute moins cher a produire que le FW.
maintenant je pensait que apple s'en foutais pas mal d'avoir un materiel accessible a tous, et que la performance etait le mot d'ordre ! pke a mon avis, leFW est quand meme bien plus rapide que l'usb2 (les debi theorique, restent th&#233;orique ^^ et dans la pratique le FW l'emporte)

maintenant pour ceux qui disent que le monde pc n'a pas de fireware, ben si on regarde des machines qui ont 5ans aussi, c'est sur ... maintenant tous les barebone en sont equip&#233;, tous les laptop, et on trouve des cartes mere avec des fireware buil-in a moins de 100&#8364; donc c'est unefausse excuse


----------



## CBi (15 Octobre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> ils auraient pu metre la double conectique si "soit disant" le monde pc n'a pas de fireware, maintenant pour des question de couts, &#231;a se comprend, l'usb2 coute moins cher a produire que le FW.
> maintenant je pensait que apple s'en foutais pas mal d'avoir un materiel accessible a tous, et que la performance etait le mot d'ordre ! pke a mon avis, leFW est quand meme bien plus rapide que l'usb2 (les debi theorique, restent th&#233;orique ^^ et dans la pratique le FW l'emporte)
> 
> maintenant pour ceux qui disent que le monde pc n'a pas de fireware, ben si on regarde des machines qui ont 5ans aussi, c'est sur ... maintenant tous les barebone en sont equip&#233;, tous les laptop, et on trouve des cartes mere avec des fireware buil-in a moins de 100&#8364; donc c'est unefausse excuse



Tout &#224; fait, &#224; part le fait que cela s'appelle IEEE 1394 ou i.LINK, firewire est maintenant largement disponible dans le monde PC = je l'ai sur tous mes mat&#233;riels Sony, depuis belle lurette, et je l'ai install&#233; en rattrapage sur mon pc portable vieux de 4 ans (carte PCMCIA &#224; 30 Euros). 
De sorte que les nouveaux iPod sont bien, sur ce point, des vilains petits canards.


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

D'après Florian Innocente (ici), le nouvel iPod peut être rechargé par Firewire (mais pas de synchro, comme le nano).

@+
iota


----------



## CBi (15 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> le transfert des données ne peut se fair via fw sur le nano peut êtr parce qu'il possède une mémoire flash!



Je ne pense pas que cela ait grand chose à voir = j'ai un lecteur de carte compact flash à connectique FireWire qui fonctionne sans problème.


----------



## mog (15 Octobre 2005)

Absolument sans rapport... Les mini de première génération étaient livrés avec le cable USB + le cable FW, sans compter l'adaptateur secteur. 
"O Tempora, O Mores", se serait exclamé Cicéron.

Edith: Remarque abosolument sans rapport. :rose:  Quel con je fais! Les minis 1G n'avaient pas de mémoire flash...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Il faut un peu arreter de raconter des histoires. L'iPod est un produit MULTIPLATEFORME. Donc Mac ET PC. On sait très bien que le FireWire n'est pas un standard sur PC comme il l'est sur Mac.



oui, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour tirer vers le bas, on connais les performance de l'usb2 et du FW sur de gros fichier....


----------



## Mickjagger (16 Octobre 2005)

Stook: tu oublies une chose c'est que d'une part sur le nano c'est de la mémoire flash, et c'est clairement pas aussi rapide qu'un vrai disque dur... donc connectique USB2 ou FW au niveau vitesse ça changerait pas grand chose.

Ensuite le disque d'un iPod 5G est un 4200t/min là aussi pas très rapide comparé à des disques externes 3,5" de 7200t/min. Une fois de plus, avoir du FW ne change pas grand chose au niveau perf sur cette machine.

Par contre l'USB est pas genial car si plusieurs périphériques gourmands (disques durs) sont branchés par un hub sur le même port, le débit peut chuter. Alors que le FW est capable de maintenir un débit constant sur toute une chaine de périphériques.

Mais bon le FW en standard c'est pas une denrée courante, c'est un peu logique qu'Apple choisisse au final l'USB qui existe autant sur des iMac de 98 que sur des PC d'il y a 5 ans.
De plus le FW n'est pas parfait lui aussi: il a une facheuse tendance à etre sensible à l'électricité statique et parfois à griller. (je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai eu 2 machines touchées à cause d'un disque dur)


----------



## vincmyl (16 Octobre 2005)

Le choix de l'USB ne me derrange pas par contre le fait de ne pas mettre d'adaptateur secteur


----------



## meldon (16 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le choix de l'USB ne me derrange pas par contre le fait de ne pas mettre d'adaptateur secteur



Les adaptateurs des anciens ipod fonctionnent sur le nouvel où est-ce que c'est rapé?


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Mais une question me préoccupe. Je possède un iPod mini 1G livré avec un adapteur pour la recharge via un port FW sur le boitier. Oui à l'époque, Apple était généreuse. Etant donné que le nouvel iPod n'est même plus livré avec cet adaptateur, est-il tout de même possible d'utiliser celui de mon "vieux" mini?



Oui, sans problème, le FW est reconnu comme chargeur mais plus en tant que connecteur avec un Mac ou un PC.


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2005)

Salut.



			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite le disque d'un iPod 5G est un 4200t/min là aussi pas très rapide comparé à des disques externes 3,5" de 7200t/min. Une fois de plus, avoir du FW ne change pas grand chose au niveau perf sur cette machine.


Suite au remarque de stook, j'ai fait un test sur des transferts entre USB2 et FW (sur un iPod G3 20Go).
Si sur des petits fichiers la différences n'est pas flagrante, sur un fichier de 2.7Go, j'ai mis un peu moins de 4 minutes pour le transférer de mon iBook vers mon iPod en Firewire et un peu moins de 13 minutes en USB2...

Dans les deux cas, aucun périphérique n'était branché sur l'iBook à l'exception de l'iPod.

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (16 Octobre 2005)

:hosto:  L'ïpod d'Apple est une superbe chose mais voila ils n'ont pas pensé des chose super importante perso je trouve que le prix est super trop élevé pour ce que c est 60Go ok mais en usb 2 serieusment c est limite du foutage de geuele...​


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> donc connectique USB2 ou FW au niveau vitesse ça changerait pas grand chose.



oui, mais bien que non concerné, je pense aux possesseurs d'imac tournesol ou de G3...qui ne possedent pas d'usb2....


----------



## Ycare (16 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sans problème, le FW est reconnu comme chargeur mais plus en tant que connecteur avec un Mac ou un PC.



Apparemment oui pour le nano et non pour le vidéo si on en croit les infos d'Apple sur leurs caractéristiques respectives... :sick:


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment oui pour le nano et non pour le vid&#233;o si on en croit les infos d'Apple sur leurs caract&#233;ristiques respectives... :sick:


 Voir ce qu'en a dit Florian Innoncente qui &#233;tait dans les locaux de la BBC durant la keynote.



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> D'apr&#232;s Florian Innocente (ici), le nouvel iPod peut &#234;tre recharg&#233; par Firewire (mais pas de synchro, comme le nano).


@+
iota


----------



## Ycare (16 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Voir ce qu'en a dit Florian Innoncente qui était dans les locaux de la BBC durant la keynote.
> 
> 
> @+
> iota




Autant pour moi, je m'incline et blâme Apple pour sa mauvaise mise à jour des caractéristiques  :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment oui pour le nano et non pour le vidéo si on en croit les infos d'Apple sur leurs caractéristiques respectives... :sick:



OK. J'ai pas testé, donc faut attendre de vrais retour d'utilisateurs.


----------

